# Swamp Wars on Animal Planet makes Tegus look bad!!!



## Tropoddity (Aug 5, 2011)

Who here agrees Swamp Wars on Animal Planet gives Tegus a bad name. They need to explain that those "bad Tegus" were neglected by "bad owners", just like there can be bad Dogs treated wrong by their "bad owners." I think Argentine Tegus make great pets and Animal planet needs to back off, making our pets look bad.


----------



## katoeLAZARO (Aug 5, 2011)

I havnt seen it. But most of all reptiles everyone thinks they are bad and I really hate that fact. Like when I'm showing my little cousins my snakes and they are afraid of them. It's a fact that really suck. But Im pretty sure they probably excluded that part out. I guess like other shows the more fearsome something looks and sounds the more rating. I saw one with a red he made it seem bad but when he was getting him the gu would just walk away in a easy manner but then the guy grabbed him and the gu opened his mouth and he started to talk bad about them.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 5, 2011)

Stay away from animal planet shows unless you want to mostly be upset and frustrated by what you see/hear.


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 5, 2011)

hopefully it'll keep idiots from wanting to own them


----------



## Friedasian (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh please they say, "tegus are highly aggressive" i mean any animal can be aggressive even my goldfish. The only thing Animal Planet manages to do is demonize a misunderstood animal and make it seem like its godzilla or something. My cousins tegu is 4 ft long and its as tame as a baby...just gotta treat em right.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 5, 2011)

_There's already a couple of threads about it,..

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=9028#axzz1U91wHhyH
http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=8636#axzz1U91wHhyH

They don't have to be neglected to defend themselves,.. if they were left alone they would have went about their business. But they're not native so should be removed. The same goes for dogs just because a dog acts out in what ever way doesn't mean its because of a bad owner. More often then not in most cases but not always._


----------



## james.w (Aug 5, 2011)

This topic has been beat to death on this forum.


----------



## slideaboot (Aug 5, 2011)

My new favorite Animal Planet special is the one about the MAN EATING SUPER SNAKE. Basically, they spent a half-hour talking about how dangerous Burms and African Rocks are and drumming up a bunch of paranoia about "WHAT WOULD HAPPEN IF THEY BRED?!?!? COULD THERE BE A MAN EATING SUPER SNAKE?!?!?!?"

So, after 30 minutes of fear-inducing sensationalism, they conclude the entire episode by acknowledging how it won't happen. Then they show a bunch more fear-inducing footage and roll the credits. 

Watching Animal Planet to get genuine insight about animals is like being a democrat and asking the Koch brothers where and when to vote...


----------



## hoosier (Aug 5, 2011)

james.w said:


> This topic has been beat to death on this forum.



you took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## turtlepunk (Aug 5, 2011)

^^^yeah I saw that show on last night!!! skipped right over it!! didn't want my blood pressure to sky rocket from being pissed off!!!


----------

